# Three little guys need a home!



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Anyone who’s seen some of our previous posts know some of them. We have 3 pigeons that really need a better home than we can provide for them. The idea for us has always been to get a house we can build an aviary on to, but this seems like a very distant plan these days. I’d rather them go to a good home now, rather than have to wait for us to “get our act together”, so to speak.

The first is a bonded pair – Pizzie and Puffy.

Pizzie is a female and Puffy, a male. Both feral rescues. Pizzie was rescued as about a 1 week old fledgling who fell out of her nest. She boned with another imprinted fledgling we had at the time so we kept her with us.

Puffy is a large, adult male… older, although not sure of exact age. He came to us with a severely broken wing. His wing has healed very well since then, but still lacks the mobility it should have – he’s able to fly only a few feet off the ground.

These two have bonded since Pizzie’s original mate passed away 3 years ago. Interestingly enough, she, Pizzie, stopped laying eggs at around the same time.

The second/third is Soupy:

Soupy is a 3 year old adult male who was born in captivity to Pizzie and her original mate. Yes, a mistake on our part, although we thought we’d be doing pigeon and wildlife rehab for a while and wanted to make sure they could foster any young ones we took in to be released.

Soupy bonded with an adult female we rescued and cared for until her death almost a year ago. Since then, he’s been lonely and become slightly neurotic, plucking at his own feathers.

The other two want nothing to do with him and will attack him if he gets too close to their space.


Understand that we really do care about them and want the best for them! Pizzie and Puffy are bonded and we wouldn’t want to separate them. Soupy, however, can go to a good home by himself, without the other two. None of these pigeons are “fancy” and none of them are human bonded. They would do best in an environment where they can be around other pigeons and part of a flock. 

Although we’re located in Southern Arizona, we’re willing to travel as far as Phoenix if we have to. Any question can be addressed to either Amy or Brian and messaged through this site.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! How great to hear from you two - even under finding home(s) conditions!

I just reported having met you in another thread! I DO hope the Oasis Sanctuary is doing well! Talk about a great fit for you both!!

I'm really sorry to hear about your pijies needing a home! Sure hope you find a good one!!

So glad you found our PT "new digs!"

I now have THREE pijies! I wish I could give yours a good home!!

BEST OF EVERYTHING with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES 

Shi
Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> WOW! How great to hear from you two - even under finding home(s) conditions!
> 
> I just reported having met you in another thread! I DO hope the Oasis Sanctuary is doing well! Talk about a great fit for you both!!
> 
> ...


It's good to be missed  Seems like you've been busy while we were away for that matter!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BrianNAmy said:


> It's good to be missed  Seems like you've been busy while we were away for that matter!


Oh, indeed!

I posted their story in the Story forum under "Dominic & Gimiie...survivors."

Since they can fly, I have to let them out in my bedroom for exercise time. Squeaks will attack Dom every time he sees him so they are kept separated.

Gimie now seems trained to fly back "home" when "time out" is over. Dom, I have to capture with a towel!

Have you found a home for your three? I would hope that someone around the Tucson area or points south would be able to take them!

Love, Hugs and Scrtiches

Shi

How is everything going at the Sanctuary?


----------

